# Which end is up (front)



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

You likely got a twin board so it doesn't matter. However from a perspective of sanity, whichever direction allows you to properly read what's on the board, from top down makes the top the front usually. If the holes are close to one end more than the other, the close end def would be the rear.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks, that was what I was thinking.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

No he doesnt have a twin board if the inserts are set back closer to one end than the other so it does matter which way they go.

The inserts are closer to the tail. So you have more board at the front of the board than at the back.


----------

